# تعريف الجودة



## محمد حسن نصر (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*Quality Management: *
*Concepts & Applications *
*In Public Works *​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*تطبيق برامج الجودة في القطاع الصحي ...*

تطبيق برامج الجودة في القطاع الصحي *...*


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*جودة الخدمة...طوق النجاة في عصر العولمة*

جودة الخدمة...طوق النجاة في عصر العولمة​


----------



## صفوان اصف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم
يبدوا انه يوجد في المنتدى من هم انصار للجوده
هكذه اصبحنا اثنين


----------



## صناعي1 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الملف اخي محمد


----------



## صفوان اصف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذه الملف الجميل


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## magdy100 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

بلرك الله فيك أخى على هذه الملفات المتميزة ويأتى تميزها لأنها بالمجال الخدمى


----------



## ريمان فلسطين (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور أخ محمد ....

وياريت تنزل تعريف الجودة على بور بوينت اذا ممكن........


----------



## الداخلية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

ملف مفيد جدا


----------



## الخشنكان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
للجوده مكفاهيم كثيره لو تحب معرفتها ممكن اقولها لك لو لم تجد كتاب رقابه الجوده الانتاج للدكتورالمهندس سهام نجيب توفيق والدتور المهندس ناديه اسماعيل بندق 
ممكن تلاقى هذا الكتابمع طلاب الجامعه العماليه الفرقه التانيه قسم التكنولوجيا
واخيرا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

soma
:6:


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ محمد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله بك أخ محمد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 ديسمبر 2007)

ملفات مفيدة

افادك الله كما افدتنا

وجزاك الله خيرا 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

ملفات قيمة بالفعل 

تحياتي العطرة​


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا الاستاذ العزيز


----------



## TAHER_IE (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير على الملفات الجميله دي


----------



## مهندس سلامة (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكور أخ محمد على هذا الموضوع القيم

وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (26 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## eng_eslam (5 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamada (12 مارس 2008)

يسلموووووووو على الملفات 

وربنا يجزيك الخير عنا


----------



## صلاح هاشم (22 مارس 2008)

سيدى الفاضل عندى مشكلة ولا استطيع تنزيل اى من الملفات الموجودة برجاء مساعدتى
اخوكم فى الله صلاح هاشم


----------



## ahmadhbd (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## ليلى بون (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، هل اجد عندكم تعريف لادوات ادارة الجودة الشاملة لكم مني كل الشكر و الاحترام على هذا المنتدى الرائع ادامكم الله ينبوع خير و محبة للجميع.


----------



## ليلى بون (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، اخوتي الكرام اساتذتي الافاضل انا بصدد اعداد رسالة ماجستير حول موضوع ادوات ادارة الجودة الشاملة و انا بحاجة الى كتاب توفيق، عبد الرحمن توفيق. الجودة الشاملة الدليل المتكامل للمفاهيم والأدوات: القاهرة، مركز الخبرات المهنية للإدارة (بميك)، الطبعة الثانية، 2005.
ارجو ان اجد عند احد منكم نسخة الكترونية لهذا الكتاب فانا بامس الحاجة اليه ، جزاكم الله كل خير و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## محمود وهدان (9 أبريل 2008)

عاش قلمك تشكر على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
انا استفدت منه كثيراً انال فى الجامعه العماليه تخصص رقابه جوده


----------



## adoula144 (30 أبريل 2008)

ملفات قيمة بالفعل 

يعطيك العافية و الف شكر ما قصرتووووو


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 مايو 2008)

ملفات مفيدة وقيمة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مظفر صادق (19 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله بك يا اخى الكريم واعلم بأن قمة الجودة هى ان تجود بأحسن ما عندك من معلومات للجميع
للاستفادة منها .


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (29 مايو 2008)

*quality*

موضوع مهم ان شاء الله يفيدكم


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 يونيو 2008)

steps to get iso certificate 


Educate Yourself
The first thing you should do is educate yourself on what ISO 9001:2000 Quality Management Standards (QMS) means, what certification entails, and how ISO certification will help your business. The best source of information is probably by purchasing a manual from your national standards association, or taking one of the many courses available through accredited certification bodies.

Preliminary Audit
You can perform your own preliminary audit using audit checklists available online as a guideline, or by preparing your own audit checklist based on the manual and training you received in step 1. Use this as a chance to evaluate how things are done now, versus what you would have to change in order to get certified. A lot of companies should already have in place laboratory manuals, health and safety procedures, staff training and orientation, production process manuals, quality control and other processes that need to be documented for ISO. You can use these same manuals.

Hire a Consultant
At this point, it might be prudent to hire a consultant, even for a one-day evaluation of your company, to make sure you’re on the right track. The consultant will perform his/her own audit and interview various members of the company to get an idea of what your company does and how things are done. You can then make an educated choice whether to let them continue with the certification process and prepare your documents for you, or whether you might be able to go it alone.

Establish Staff Roles
You need to establish the roles of various managers and staff in terms of who will be performing audits, who will maintain certain documents and who will conduct management reviews and implement improvements. All auditors should receive auditor training. In a large company, it might be cost-effective to have an accredited instructor come to you. Smaller companies can take advantage of the frequently offered public courses.

Prepare Process Diagrams
Most consultants will recommend you take this organizational approach to planning your application. The act of preparing process diagrams helps you visualize all the inputs and outputs of each product your company produces. This will aid in setting up controls and documentation for each step of each process.

Prepare Documentation
Take advantage of existing documentation in your company, as mentioned in step 2. You will likely find that some documents require updating or minor revisions. Implement these changes and then proceed to preparing your ISO 9001:2000 QMS Manual. In the manual, you outline how each of the QMS requirements are being met, by referring to the existing (or newly prepared) documents for daily tasks such as ordering, customer relations, production, R&D, quality control and more. This is the most time consuming step of becoming ISO certified.

Staff Training
Once the QMS manual is prepared and you have all documentation in place, it’s time to train the remainder of staff on the ISO process and what it entails. Passing the audit requires compliance at all levels. Ensure management recognizes their role in setting examples and motivating staff.

Pre-Certification Audit
Performing another internal audit ensures there will be no surprises when the external (third party) auditor comes. You could consider bringing back the consultant that you hired in step 3, to make sure you have understood and addressed all of his/her concerns. By now, you should find only minor non-compliance issues, if any. Address these now, and, if necessary, perform a second internal audit.

Certification Audit
Once you are satisfied you are complying with all the QMS requirements, you are ready for your third party audit by an accredited certification body. If you have followed the guidelines and everything is in place, you should hopefully pass your audit with flying colors!
Tips:
1. Don't make things more complicated than they need to be. Use existing documentation/manuals and keep the QMS Manual as simple as possible. 
2. Talk to as many consultants as you can at the beginning, and take an auditor training course to make sure you don't overlook anything and are very familiar with what the auditors are looking for.
What You Need:

QMS Essentials Handbook 
QMS Requirements booklet 
QMS Fundamentals and Vocabulary booklet 
A sample QMS auditor checklist


----------



## أنلييزر (16 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك*​*فى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## احمد صدقى (26 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على هذه الملف الجميل


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## إبراهيم الفيتوري (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أختي بنت فلسطين 
لدى تعريف للجودة وبعض التفاصيل الهامة عن الموضوع من ضمن الملفات الخاصة بى على power point
ولكن أريد المساعدة فى الطريقة التى أعرض بها هذا الملف على الموقع لتعم الفائدة 
أرجو المساعدة
أخوكم م.إبراهيم الفيتوري


----------



## إبراهيم الفيتوري (19 أغسطس 2008)

أخوانى الأعزاء على هذا المنتدي الرائع أتمنى أن تدلونى على الطريقة التى أستطيع بها الإفادة بما لدي من معلومات عن الجودة سواء كانت ملفات مضغوطة أو ملفات Pdf
كي يستفيد منه الجميع فى هذا المجال حيث أننى حديث المشاركة بالمنتدي
أخوكم م .إبراهيم الفيتوري


----------



## إبراهيم الفيتوري (19 أغسطس 2008)

الأخت بنت فلسطين إليك هذا الرابط والذي يحتوي علي التعريف بالجودة ملف POWER POINT
أتمني أن يستفيد منه الجميع بهذا المنتدي الرائع
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/1964046/.zip.html*

لا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح
أخوكم م.إبراهيم الفيتورى


----------



## إبراهيم الفيتوري (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الأعزاء
ألرابط المبين أدناه تحتوي على التعريف بالجودة على POWER POINT
أتمني أن ينتفع به الجميع على هذا المنتدي الرائع
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/1972463/13.zip.html*


أخوكم م .إبراهيم الفيتوري


----------



## شبكة المهندس المصر (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## عارف10 (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي واقول لو ان كل الناس او كل المواطنين فهموا كلمة الجودة ومدا اهميتها لكان الحال غير الحال


----------



## مطور نظم (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين اخواني على الافادة 
بالتوفيق


----------



## شذى الاسلام (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي على الفائدة الكبيرة ونفعنا الله بك كل خير


----------



## واصل (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الملفات 
وهل هناك برنامج لادارة الجودة


----------



## ستارمطلك (28 سبتمبر 2008)

lthankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حسن عمر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا يامحمد


----------



## RAMADAN ZAKARYA (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ملفات ثمينة ورائعة
الله يعافيك ويبارك فيك


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
الاستاذ الفاضل 
بالرغم عدم استطاعتي بالاطلاع على الموضوع لكن يمكن القول ان موضوع الجودة وتطبيقاتة فى جميع مجالات الحياة وخاصة الصناعة والمنتوجات هو موضوع اساسي لكل مهندس فى جميع الاختصاصات - لذلك لابد من نشر هذا العلم الهندسي بين المهندسين - وليعرفو بان الشركات اليابانية لم تتطور فى نوعية الانتاج بدون ان تدرس مادة السيطرة النوعية الشاملة للشركة وادواتها ( الجودة الشاملة ) فى الكليات الهندسية والتقنية والمعاهد التقنية ومركز التدريب والشركات كافة - وفقكم اللة في زيادة نشر الوعى الهندسي بين المهندسين - العرب 

نعمة حافظ الموسوي
رئيس مهندسين - استشاري 
ماجستير هندسة صناعية/ هندسة السيطرة النوعية


----------



## ENG AHMED ADLY (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى محمدوبارك فيك.


----------



## adoula144 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## احمد صدقى (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ محمد


----------



## حاملة المسك (20 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الهام


----------



## moustafa afify (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور أخ محمد على هذا الموضوع القيم

وبارك الله في جهودك*​


----------



## alazizi (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك
جهد رائع وملفات قيمة


----------



## ساين توك (26 ديسمبر 2008)

حضرتك انا بكالريوس رقابة جودة فى الجامعه العمالية ممكن تقولى على المجالات الللى ممكن اشتغل فيها ؟


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (31 ديسمبر 2008)

تم تحميل الملف الأول، أعتقد أنه عرض رائع، و سأستفيد إن شاء الله، لك جزيل شكري و امتناني، و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## محمدي حسن (1 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م:وحيد على (9 يناير 2009)

مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور


----------



## CHE Amjad (9 يناير 2009)

كل الاحترام و التقدير لك يا اخي الكريم على هذا الجهود


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (10 يناير 2009)

*Tqm*

مواد في الجودة للاطلاع


----------



## maseer (14 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير وشكرا ع الملفات


----------



## القماطي (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الملف
هل لديكم افكار لاطروحة ماجستيرهندسة في الجودة


----------



## abu nouran (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## عوض حبيب (26 يناير 2009)

تطبيق الجودة هو أهم من الكم في التصنيع أو الإنتاج 
الجودة أولاً


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (29 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (29 يناير 2009)

تطبيق الجودة هى أهم قيسم فى كل المجالات


----------



## هيثم رمضان عبد علي (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا وياحبذا يااخي الكريم تزويدنا ببرنامج تطبيق الجودة على الجامعات ولك الشكر والامتنان وارسالها على ال×××××××××××××××
ـــــــــــــــ
يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## bryar (16 فبراير 2009)

برامج جيدة مع الشكر لجهودكم القيمة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع رائع


----------



## haadi (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (23 فبراير 2009)

*فميا fmea*

السلام عليكم اردت ارسال لكم شيء عن الفميا 

بالعربي وارجو اذا كان هناك اي اضافات او تعليقات


----------



## وسام العطواني (24 فبراير 2009)

thanks alot for you and for all


----------



## ebrahim.kha (26 فبراير 2009)

*الجودة*

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والضرورية لارتقانا​


----------



## Eng Mah (4 مارس 2009)

مشكووور على هذه الملفات والمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## moh_r_b (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور على كل هذا


----------



## أسد الغابة (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا الاخ المكرم محمدعلى هذا الموضوع الرائع،سلمت يداك،وبارك الله فيك


----------



## HMZ8888 (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المواد المرفقة والمشاركات الجيدة

ونأمل في المزيد


----------



## فاتح روما (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## ymselim (15 مارس 2009)

الف شكر على هذه الملف الجميل


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .....


----------



## وضاحة (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
افادك الله كما افدتنا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخى على الاشياء القيمة والرائعة


----------



## omdaa52 (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## لقمان76 (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك بك وكثر الله من امثالك
فعلا ملفات قيمه


----------



## mohamed ghazi (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم الف شكر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (1 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي المشاركة الجميلة*​


----------



## عدنان صالح عمر (1 مايو 2009)

ممكن نعرف مفهوم الجودة


----------



## ymselim (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي هذا المجهود الوفير الزاخر بالمعلومات القيمة الوافية وادعوا المولي عز وجل ان يجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eltuurky (4 مايو 2009)

نبحث عن برنامج ميكروكنترولر لقيس الrms


----------



## SAIFASAD (4 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود ممتاز ومشكور خصوصا ملف د علي سويلم الجودة الأكاديمية البحرية


----------



## طالب المياحي (6 مايو 2009)

ممششككوورر اخي علىالجهد الطيب طالب المياحي


----------



## بلفار (6 مايو 2009)

أشياء مأثرة الرجاء قرائتها
أعداد ضحايا الحرب في العراق ما تزال موضع جدل، حتى بعد مضي ست سنوات على الغزو.
التقديرات التي تقدمها جمعيات غربية تزعم انها "مستقلة" تقول ان أعداد الضحايا يتراوح بين 100 و150 ألف عراقي. والمؤسسات الرسمية العراقية تكرر هذا الرقم لانه ليس من مصلحتها الكشف عن أبعاد المجزرة التي خاضتها قوات التحالف والمليشيات الطائفية المتعاونة معها ضد ما لا يحصى من الأبرياء. في حين أن التقديرات التي اعتمدها جامعة جون هوبكنز الاميركية عام 2006 لإحصاء عدد الضحايا قالت أن كل عام من أعوام الغزو أوقع ما بين 200 و250 ألف ضحية. وهو ما يعني أن أعداد الضحايا يبلغ اليوم ما بين 1.2 مليون و1.5 مليون قتيل.
صحيح أن موجات أعمال القتل ظلت تتراوح بين صعود وهبوط، إلا أنها ظلت مستمرة. والأهم في هذه الموجات هو أن أجواء الحقد والكراهية والانتقام ما تزال هي القوة الدافعة الرئيسية وراء تلك الأعمال.
هذه الأجواء لم تتغير. وهي تُمارس من قبل قوات الاحتلال والمليشيات الطائفية التابعة لها لأسباب مختلفة، إبتداءً من الثأر لمقتل جنود، الى الثأر لانتهاكات سابقة، الى الأحقاد الطائفية التي تشكل الأداة الرئيسية لكسب المحازبين لصالح أحزاب السلطة، الى الدفاع عن المصالح الجديدة لطبقة من الطفيليين والرعاع، الى أعمال الانتقام الشخصي، الى الخوف من انتقام الضحايا بما يدفع الى التضحية بالمزيد منهم، الى التعويض عن الحرمان ومشاعر النقص.
وتدفع هذه الأجواء الضحايا الى دائرة الانتقام المضاد أيضا.
هكذا تحول العراق الى حمام دم حقيقي وفعلي. حمام احمر تسيل الدماء على جدرانه وسقفه وأرضيته؛ صندوق مغلق يبطش فيه الاحتلال ومليشياته بالأبرياء، لأن أعمال القتل الجماعي هي الوسيلة الوحيدة للنجاة.
وهي أجواء عامة للغاية، يشترك فيها كل المسؤولين عن الاحتلال، وكل المشاركين في عمليته السياسية، ويمكن ملاحظتها في تصريحاتهم وتصرفاتهم والتوترات التي يثيرونها واعمال المحاصصة التي بنوا عليها نظامهم الجديد.
والدم ما يزال يسيل على جدران الحمام وسقفه وأرضيته، وبالكاد يمكن وقف المجزرة. فهي اكتسبت آليات وقوة دفع قائمة بذاتها. ولم تظهر حتى الآن، لا في السياسية ولا في السلوك ولا في تقسيم المصالح، آليات أو قوة دفع جديدة تبرر الاعتقاد انه صار بالإمكان الحد من المجزرة.
ومن تفجيرات انتقامية، الى غارات وحشية، الى أعمال قتل معلنة وغير معلنة، فان العراقيين صاروا يسبحون بدمائهم بالفعل. وتحت مجرى الدماء لا يجدون إلا الجثث.
لدى محاكمته في قضية اغتصاب وقتل الفتاة عبير قاسم الجنابي، قدم الجندي الاميركي السابق ستيفن غرين صورة لـ"دوامة من الجنون" كانت هي التي دفعته الى ارتكاب جرائمه.
محامي غرين هو الذي قدم هذا الوصف، ولكنه لم ينتبه انه وهو يدافع عن موكله، كان في الواقع يقدم وصفا للحرب برمتها، ولدوامة الجنون التي كان البيت الأبيض يقودها للانتقام من الأبرياء العراقيين لضحايا 11 سبتمبر، وانتقاما من القصف العراقي لإسرائيل.
الرغبة بالانتقام كانت هي الدافع الأول للحرب، لا البحث عن أسلحة دمار شامل. والقتل بلا حدود، وبلا توقف، كان هو العنصر "الشافي" الوحيد لتلك الرغبة في نفوس مليئة بالحقد والكراهية العمياء.
ولئن كان الحقد هو كل القصة، فقد تم إلباسها لباس المصالح، وأضيفت عليها دوافع أيديولوجية. وأبعد من ذلك، تم رفعها الى السماء أيضا بالقول أن الولايات المتحدة تؤدي رسالة ربانية، وان الله نفسه كان يتحدث مع جورج بوش ليقول له: "جورج، اذهب لتزيل الديكتاتورية من العراق".
وكلما كان التصعيد الأيديولوجي يرتفع الى أعلى أكثر، كلما كان البطش بدماء الأبرياء يتصاعد أكثر. وعندما أصبحت المهمة ربانية، كان ذلك يعني من الناحية العملية قتلا بلا حدود، وكان كل جندي أميركي يدور في "دوامة من الجنون"، حتى صار كل فرد من أفراد الجيش الاميركي هو ستيفن غرين، من ديفيد بيترايوس الى ديك تشيني، ومن بول بريمر الى جورج بوش، ومن أياد علاوي الى نوري المالكي. الكل في الحمام. والكل يبطش. والكل مؤمن بان القتل هو سبيله الوحيد للتشافي، وانه إذ يسفك دماء الأبرياء، فان عذره معه، لانه يؤدي مهمة رسالية، وان الله معه، حتى ليصبح مرأى الدماء والجثث سيمفونية تدفع الى الانتشاء. وذلك مثلما كان اغتصاب فتاة وحرق جثتها وقتل أمها وأبوها وأخوتها أمرا مثيرا للنشوة لدى الجندي غرين. 
والجندي غرين، هو نفسه الجندي وايت، وبراون، وبلاك والحكيم وعلاوي والمالكي. فالبطش هو مصدر النشوة، ومجرى الدماء على جدران الحمام هو الرسالة.
غرين قال للمحكمة انه قاد عمليات القتل لانه كان مهتما فقط بقتل العراقيين "كل الوقت وبلا توقف". وكشف انه تفاخر خلال حفل شواء بعد ارتكاب الجريمة بأن ما فعل كان "عملا عظيما"، وانه "بث الرعب في النفوس".
وفي المحكمة خاطب محامي الدفاع المحلفين بالقول "يجب ان تفهموا الخلفية التي أدت الى دوامة مثالية من الجنون". وقال "لم يكن بوسعهم (الجنود) ان يعرفوا ما اذا كان سكان القرية والمزارعون من المتمردين والارهابيين".
جورج بوش نفسه لم يكن يعرف أيضا ما إذا كان العراق يملك أسلحة دمار شامل ام لا. ولم يكن ديفيد بيترايوس ولا أسلافه في المهمة الإلهية، قادرا على التمييز بين المدنيين والإرهابيين. والدوامة المثالية للجنون كانت دوامة أميركية بريطانية إيرانية عامة للانتقام من بلد قدم نفسه كتحد استراتيجي خطير، وكقوة قادرة على أن تفرض نفسها في المنطقة.
والغزو، ما يزال الى يومنا هذا، "عملا عظيما" من وجهة نظر الشركاء في التحالف. و"بث الرعب في النفوس" كان بالأحرى استراتيجية معلنة للحرب عنوانها الرسمي: "الصدمة والترويع".
على هذا الأساس صار غرين هو نفسه وايت، وبراون، وبلاك وبوش وبلير ورامسفيلد وغيتس.
الآن، يحاول الدفاع أن يثبت إن جرائم موكله وقعت لانه كان يعاني من "اضطرابات في الشخصية".
وسيأتي الوقت لتعترف الولايات المتحدة انها كانت مهتمة فقط بقتل العراقيين "كل الوقت وبلا توقف"، وانها كانت ترسل جنودها ومرتزقتها الى العراق لتمارس "الصدمة والترويع" لانها كانت تعاني من إضطرابات في الشخصية.
وها هم ما يزال يقتلون ويحرقون ويدمرون ويغتصبون ويعذبون ويغرقون في حمام الدم، لانهم يعتقدون انهم يقومون بعمل عظيم.


----------



## سعيد يحيى الفهد (9 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ,,, وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamadawa (13 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_d (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .....وفقك الله


----------



## محمد رجب ابراهيم (15 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

ارجو مساعدتى للحصول باللغه العربيه على موصفهbs1881:203


----------



## محمد رجب ابراهيم (15 مايو 2009)

فحص الخرسانه بالموجات الصوتيه


----------



## MaTReX_2009 (18 مايو 2009)

مشكور عزيزي على الموضوع الرائع

ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ymselim (22 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود ممتاز ومشكور


----------



## asal_80_77 (23 مايو 2009)

اخوانني وزملائي المهندسين انا مهندس متخصص في الجوده تخصص ميكانيكا معدات ثقيله اي شيئ يخص الجوده تريدونه انا في العون أنشاء الله


----------



## مبارك عبد الله (27 مايو 2009)

شكراَ وجزاك الله خيراَ يا أخي العزيز


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## malk60 (31 مايو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## n.elkady79 (3 يونيو 2009)

*شرفت باالاشتراك فى هذا المنتدى العظيم*


----------



## ايمن حسين (4 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس / مجمد رجب المحترم وفقنا الله واياكم 

فحص الخرسانة بالموجات فوق الصوتية
كثيراً مانسمع بالفحص بالأمواج فوق الصوتية خصوصاً في ميدان الطب ، والموجات فوق الصوتية هي موجات بترددات أكـبر من 20 كيلوهرتز وهي فوق طاقة السمع للأنسان ومن النادر أن يكون احدنا قد سمع بهكذا فحص للخرسانة ،نعم ان هناك جهازاً مصنعاً لهـذا الغرض منذ الأربعينات يسمى (الفاحص الرقمي المحمول بالموجات فوق الصوتية)Potable Ultrasonic Non-destructive Digital Indicating Tester والمسمى أختصاراً (بانديت)(PUNDIT) وهو من الفحوصات الغير أتلافية للخرسانـة Non Destructive) ) وقد شاع أستخدامه في بداية السبعينات عندما ظهرت المعدات للأستخدام التجاري الواسع وقد تضمنت المواصفة البريطانية المرقمة BS 1881 لسنة 1996 تفاصيل وكيفية أجراء هذا الفحص (البانديت) فهو عبارة عن تمرير موجة مائة فولت لمدة عشرين ماكرو ثانية من خلال مسمار ملتصق بسطح بالخرسانة الى مستقبل من الجهـة الأخرى المقابلـة أو بنفس الجـهة ولكن على مسافة معيـنة حيث يتم (الأستماع) الى الأشارة الناتجة وتسجيل الوقت الذي أستغرقته للوصول على شاشة الكترونية وتحسب سرعة الصوت في الخرسانة أما بشكل مباشر ومنها يتم معرفة قوة الخرسانة المفحوصة وصلابتهاأو من خلال رسم مخططات شبكية لنقاط الضعف في الطاقة ولا زالت هذه الطريقة مستخدمة من قبل الفاحصين والباحـثين على حد سواء.وقد حصلت تطورات هامة مؤخـراً بالأعتمـاد علـى مبادئ الكهروستاتيك بأمرار حزمة الأمواج خلال الخرسانة غير الرطبة وتحديد خصائصها الصوتية الخاصة.ومع التطور الكبير في عالم الحاسوب والقدرات الهائلة في أمكانية أجراء المسوحات والقياسات الدقيقة تم السيطرة على نسبة الأشارة/الضوضاء وتقليل الضجيـج الناتج في الأشارة وتحسين خواصها وقياس سرعة الصوت وهذا التحسين في نسية (SNR )أي (Signal-to-Ratio )جعل بالأمكان أجراء الفحص بالموجات فوق الصوتية من دون التماس بين محولات الطاقة والعينة المفحوصة ويدعى بالفحص الهوائي المزدوج وقد طور فريق البحث في جامعة (warwick ) للهندسة هذه الطريقة منذ العام 2002 بأستخدامها في فحص الخرسانة عندما يتعذر الوصول الى السطح الحقيقي للخرسانة أو تكون هناك صعوبة في تثبيت أدوات القياس على سطح الخرسانة وتمكن الباحثين من الحصول على نتائج جيدة من خلال قياس طيف التردد للأشارة بين المرسلة والمستقبلة وتم أستخدام الحواسيب لخزن الأشارة الناتجة لغرض دراستها والأستفادة منها. 
وقد برهن العمل على هذا الأختبار أنه بالأمكان أجراء هذا الفحص من دون التماس مع العينة بأستخدام المعدات المسماة (NC ) أو
(Non-Contact ) وبحد أعلى لسمك خرسانة 75 ملم وهذه المعدات أكثر حساسية من جهاز (البانديت) في نقل الأشارة خـلال الخرسانة وقاد العمل الى أجراء دراسات عديدة لمعرفة تأثير الركام (الحصو+الرمل) ونسبة الرطوبة الموجودة بالنموذج نتيجة الرش المسبق بالماء لغرض المعالجة ( Curing ) على سرعة الصوت (الموجة فوق الصوتية) في الخرسانة وبنسبة ماء/أسمنت مثالية وقد وجد ان سرعة الصوت تزداد بزيادة محتوى الركام والرطوبة المخزونة في النموذج أكثر من علاقتها بزيادة قوة الخرسانة وتجري الآن الدراسات لمعرفة تأثير وجود حديد التسليح في هذه القياسات ولتصنيع معدات تجارية للأستخدام الواسع في هذا المجال

منقول للامانة


----------



## محمد السواكنى (7 يونيو 2009)

معلومات شيقة بطيقه فحص الخرسانةبالا مواج فق الخرسانية


----------



## obamatraf (17 يونيو 2009)

Thnak u soooooooooo much


----------



## مهند الشيخلي (18 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووور ماقصرت اللهم انصر العراق وفلسطين والصومال


----------



## ابو محمود (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على الملفات القيمه والمجهود الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## واصل (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكور كتيييير 

الله يعطيك العافية 
هذه المواضيع من المهمات في عالم الهندسة العملي


----------



## واصل (12 يوليو 2009)

اذا عندك شي عن ال5s ياريت ومشكور مرة تانية


----------



## عوض حبيب (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيراً
موفقين


----------



## عوض حبيب (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ياإخواني
ياليت إن كان لديكم مجموعة من الأسئلة الشفوية و التحريرية ( خيارات )
وذلك لتقييم مستويات مهندسين معماريين و مدنيين 
في مسابقات للتعين في العمل في نفس المجال
بشقي العمل سواء كمهندسين إشراف أو تنفيذ
فإن كانت هناك بعض الكتب المتخصصة في هذا الجانب
أو من خلال المنتدي
أرجوا الإفادة
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hanaaadel (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الملفات , و تنمنى المزيد


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اود معرفة قوة تحمل مسمار قطر 30 مم داخل خرسانة لتثبيت كمرات حديد مع عمود خرسانة


----------



## rwma (5 سبتمبر 2009)

لوسمحت يا بشمهندس انا خريج جامعه عماليه (تمنيه تكنولوجيه) فى رقابه الجودة وكنت عاوز ازود نفسى بالكورسات وكدة فممكن تدلينى لو سمحت على اماكن كورسات


----------



## جمال الليبى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم على هده الملفات الرائعة 
ومشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## ابوسفر عبده (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كثييير على هذا الموضوع وديننا يامرنا بإجادة كل شئ في حياتنا


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يقويكم يا عرب على العلم والمعرفة


----------



## mody max (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك على الموضوع 
لك تحاياى ​


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

] 
شكرا على الموضوع .......تحياتي.......​


----------



## ربيع عصام (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على جهودكم اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## photoexpress2005 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## meshosafe (26 أبريل 2010)

هايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وعاوزين معلومات أخرى عن جودة اللرعاية الصحية:75::84::55:


----------



## mohm2009 (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال هل بامكان المهندس الصناعي العمل كا أخصائي جودة في المستشفيات


----------



## najib mohammed (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي محمد


----------

